# "Skinning" Sir William



## Leslie

After all the posts and discussion, I decided to order up a vinyl skin from DecalGirl for my Kindle, Sir Sterndale Bennett. I had never seen one of these skins before, so I thought I put together a little photo-essay of getting him "skinned."

First, the package arrives:


----------



## Leslie

I had ordered matching skins, "Symphonic" for my iPhone and Kindle.


----------



## Leslie

For the front, the skin is in individual pieces that you place on each component: buttons, bottom and top. I started at the bottom and worked my way up.


----------



## Leslie

The front is done:


----------



## Leslie

Unlike the front, the back is one piece. I positioned it carefully over the switches and carefully fit the rest of it on the back.


----------



## Leslie

All the pieces are pre-cut. Here's what is left after the skin is removed from the sheet:


----------



## Leslie

Back in his case. I actually really like the way the skin looks with the saddle cover. This might get me over my craving for a navy blue pebbled M-edge! LOL


----------



## Leslie

The very last step was to change the screensaver, which I had not done before. But their instructions were easy and worked perfectly. Ta-da! I am really amazed at the way the lines of the music on the screensaver match the lines of the music on the skin!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the pictures, Leslie.  Two questions:  1.  how hard was it to get the skin to line up properly with the keyboard buttons.  2.  Have you played the piece of music?  Do you know what it is? 

Ann


----------



## Vegas_Asian

The keyboard wasn't much of an issue with me. It was applying the skin to the back of the Kindle that gave me issues.


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Leslie. Two questions: 1. how hard was it to get the skin to line up properly with the keyboard buttons.


It wasn't hard at all. It just plopped right down over the keys. I have to say, the cut outs and covers for the buttons are very precise.



> 2. Have you played the piece of music? Do you know what it is?
> Ann


I don't know what it is but looking at it, it appears to be the same line of music over and over. Probably pretty tuneless if someone did play it!

L


----------



## KBoards Admin

Great choice of skin. Thanks for posting the pix..!!


----------



## Leslie

Harvey said:


> Great choice of skin. Thanks for posting the pix..!!


My pleasure! I know a lot of folks here have questions about the skins and how they work. Now we know!

L


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Leslie....I couldn't really tell from the pic so forgive me if I overlooked it  but did u punch out all the little holes for the speaker on the back? I know when I first put mine on I hadn't punched them out and covered the speaker up. Sir William looks very classy with his new coat


----------



## Lotus

Sir William certainly looks very spiffy in his new outfit!

I have the saddle M-edge cover, too. I'll have to think about getting a skin now.  

A few minutes ago I tried the Decalgirl site, but it wouldn't show me any skins.


----------



## Leslie

Kindled Spirit said:


> Leslie....I couldn't really tell from the pic so forgive me if I overlooked it  but did u punch out all the little holes for the speaker on the back? I know when I first put mine on I hadn't punched them out and covered the speaker up. Sir William looks very classy with his new coat


Oh, thank you! I completely forgot about the speakers! LOL. I just punched out all those little tiny pieces....

L


----------



## Leslie

Lotus said:


> Sir William certainly looks very spiffy in his new outfit!


Thank you!



> I have the saddle M-edge cover, too. I'll have to think about getting a skin now.
> 
> A few minutes ago I tried the Decalgirl site, but it wouldn't show me any skins.


They are updating the site so it may be down for awhile. You can also see the skins at www.istyles.com. These are the same ones, made by decalgirl.

L


----------



## Kirstin

aaawwww!! Sir William looks very spiffy in his new suit!


Spoiler



Keiko is a little jealous.......


----------



## ShellyD

I couldn't find any Kindle skins on that site either!  They look so fun!

So the art on the screen is a screensaver?  Do you download it?  I had really wondered about that.  I love the idea of matching iphone and kindle skins!  My dh says I don't need an iphone cuz I've got the kindle internet.  To which my reply is always "hmph!".  He has an iphone, but no kindle and covets mine!  hehehehe...

That was bad, huh?


----------



## Leslie

ShellyD said:


> I couldn't find any Kindle skins on that site either! They look so fun!
> 
> So the art on the screen is a screensaver? Do you download it? I had really wondered about that. I love the idea of matching iphone and kindle skins! My dh says I don't need an iphone cuz I've got the kindle internet. To which my reply is always "hmph!". He has an iphone, but no kindle and covets mine! hehehehe...


Yes. There is a code in the package with the skins. You go to a website, insert the code and they email you the jpg for the screensaver. I got one for the phone and Kindle. The website has the instructions for how to make them work for both the iPhone and Kindle.

I haven't played around with the screensavers for my Kindle so I was glad that worked so easily. Frankly, I was getting a little tired of looking at Oscar Wilde so this is a nice change. For some reason, Oscar seems to come up way more often than any of the other authors. I haven't seen John Steinbeck in weeks!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Like Sir William's new look.

Linda


----------



## Tris

Leslie,

The skin is wild!  It looks cool, but can you see your QWERTY keyboard?   The musical notes and bars seem to make my eyes a bit dizzy...ha-ha!  How long did the whole process take?  Being a person who enjoys a change every now and then, I am wondering how do you take it off so that you can change it or what not?

Tris


----------



## Angela

Very nice Sir William and thanks Leslie for sharing? How does it feel... is it slick?


----------



## Leslie

Tris said:


> Leslie,
> 
> The skin is wild! It looks cool, but can you see your QWERTY keyboard?  The musical notes and bars seem to make my eyes a bit dizzy...ha-ha! How long did the whole process take? Being a person who enjoys a change every now and then, I am wondering how do you take it off so that you can change it or what not?
> 
> Tris


I can see the keyboard just fine. Since I mostly press the Alt key and aA, I don't even look for those.

The whole process took about 15 or 20 minutes. I think you could take it off and change it but I don't know how you'd save the old one. I suppose I could keep the sheet that it came on and stick it back on that but really...I think this is a one use thing. Put it on, 6 months later, get a new one for a new look. It's not like the M-edge cover where I can change from red to saddle depending on my mood for the day.

L


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> Very nice Sir William and thanks Leslie for sharing? How does it feel... is it slick?


It's smooth...a little slick but not overly so. 12 hours on and I'm still liking it.

L


----------



## Rusty

Leslie,

Any of the corners or edges curling or lifting up?

Thanks

Rusty


----------



## chynared21

*Sir William looks great Leslie...thanks for the step-by-step pictures ))*


----------



## Leslie

Rusty said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Any of the corners or edges curling or lifting up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rusty


No, not at all. It feels very tightly attached.

L


----------



## Leslie

chynared21 said:


> *Sir William looks great Leslie...thanks for the step-by-step pictures ))*


Thanks! I am happy to be of help!


----------



## chynared21

Rusty said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Any of the corners or edges curling or lifting up?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rusty


*Hiya Rusty...I've mentioned it somewhere else before but can't remember where...they have some of the best skins out there. I had one on my old phone and I was constantly putting in and taking the phone out of my jean pocket. I looked at it the other day and it still looks like brand new, not one bit of lifting or curling. Hope this helps.*


----------



## TheJohnNewton

These look pretty cool and the matching screen is a very nice touch.


----------



## Leslie

TheJohnNewton said:


> These look pretty cool and the matching screen is a very nice touch.


Thank you, John! I am very happy with the look...

L


----------



## Angela

Hi Rusty and welcome to the boards!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie, thanks for the info about the skins. I had read where someone here  (can't recall who was having trouble getting the skin on) stretching I think. I am going to wait and see if I win one.  TEE HEE HEE   If not I guess I will take the plunge and order. Ruby is feeling under accessorized now.


----------



## Ruby296

Linda,  I was the one who posted looking for help getting the back on b/c I stretched it out a bit.  I wrote to decalgirl.com asking for help and they are going to send me another one, I only have to pay for shipping.  I think that is extremely generous and kind of them.  I will definitely buy from them again and recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Ruby. By the way Ruby is the name of my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sir William certainly looks sophisticated in his musical skin.  All dressed up and ready to go dancin'.  

Now, I'm going to have to get one.  Gertie K will never get a date in her plain white dress.  I am going to wait until my artistic daughter comes to visit.  I just know I'll mess up and get it on crooked.  I wouldn't even put the numbers on my mailbox until she was here to do it.


----------



## Leslie

gertiekindle said:


> Sir William certainly looks sophisticated in his musical skin. All dressed up and ready to go dancin'.


Thank you!


> Now, I'm going to have to get one. Gertie K will never get a date in her plain white dress. I am going to wait until my artistic daughter comes to visit. I just know I'll mess up and get it on crooked. I wouldn't even put the numbers on my mailbox until she was here to do it.


I was easier to do than I expected.

L


----------



## Doc Rhubarb

Thanks for posting.  Sir William looks great in his new outfit.  I'm waiting for my Kindle to arrive, looks like it will become my Christmas gift  

I've been browsing Decalgirl's sight.....I've narrowed it down to three!  

Everyone's pictures of their Kindles is making me drool all over myself.


----------



## Vicki

I have a red M-edge cover and am worried about the dye from it getting all over my kindle. I think this is a great way to dress the K up a bit and protect it from the dye transfer. Thanks Leslie for the picts. It looks a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Toby

Thank you Leslie!!! Thank you for posting your pictures & what you did, & how things went. I'm bumping this thread to the top. I like that musical design on a white background.


----------



## Leslie

Toby said:


> Thank you Leslie!!! Thank you for posting your pictures & what you did, & how things went. I'm bumping this thread to the top. I like that musical design on a white background.


You are very welcome. I am very happy with the symphonic skin. It still looks great.

L


----------



## Diana

Question about the skins--are they very sticky?--as in once you put them on, if you ever decide to take them off will they leave a sticky residue?  That is my concern.  Thanks


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I have two skins for my kindle (Blue flower burst and Zen revisited) I have changed the skins a couple of times and they are fine. Its just that you need to be careful when removing the skin from around the keyboard. The thin skin that lies between the keys can tear.


----------



## Diana

Thanks for the reply.    Once I get my Oberon cover (Xmas pressie) I think that is next.


----------



## Leslie

I can't quite figure the skins out. They don't seem to stick with an adhesive, but they also adhere like iron. No lifting, no curling at the edges. I have one on my iphone and I am amazed at how well it is adhering. 

L


----------



## Leslie

bumping this ...


----------



## Leslie

For old times sake: Sir William got a new skin and screensaver last night.



















L


----------



## pomlover2586

What great walk-thru! This will come in handy when my decal skin arrives!


----------

